# General Work Permit Renewal



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi

Visited the dol and got a check list on requirements for obtaining certificate to renew my gwp.The lady at the door was not very helpful and i left with a lot of confusion.The same checklist issued for new permits is also issued for renewals.Do i need to comply with all these for a renewal including placing a job advert, interview notes etc? I have a permanent work contract and gwp was issued in 2010.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Josiah,

A renewal is now considered as a completely new application, so all of the terms associated with a new application apply to a renewal i.e placing a job advert.


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Josiah
My GWP renewal succeeded to show waiver documentation. It might be better to contact your company HR to provide the copy of waiver, to attach your application.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Walk714

Sounds like a better option, 

What would such a waiver entail? 

Did you get a waiver from obtaining the department of labour certificate or just the job advert requirement?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Josiah said:


> Hi Walk714
> 
> Sounds like a better option,
> 
> ...


No, a waiver is applied for at Home Affairs and if received, is then included in your work visa application.


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Josiah

In terms of section 19(2) of the Immigration Act, 2002.
The waiver approved in 2008, from Home affairs. It allowed to apply GWP without SAQA, Motivation letter from employee and job advertisement.
My renewal was rejected after the new act, I have attached 2 doc for appeal. 1. Letter of waiver, from Home Affairs in 2008, and 2. SAQA certificate for appeal.
As Fynbos mentions current renewal process requires similar doc of new GWP application…


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Legal Man

Thanks for assisting,

So even with the new regulation the waiver option is still possible? I ask because walk 714 applied for one in 2008,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Waivers are always an option.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> No, a waiver is applied for at Home Affairs and if received, is then included in your work visa application.


Thanks Legal Man

Could you please send me an email on how i can contact you so as to engage your services?


----------



## SAtrotter (Jan 14, 2015)

My GWP renewal was also rejected. Please let us know how the waiver option goes.


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

The labour certificate issue is a huge challenge.i am seeing loads of rejections based on that. critical skills permit way better and easier to get.I havent seen anyone with a legal way around a general work permit after the whole labour certificate issue UNLESS the application was done prior to that requirement then there is way around it.


----------



## aus sot (Nov 23, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> No, a waiver is applied for at Home Affairs and if received, is then included in your work visa application.


Hello there,
I am new in this forum, interested to know the requirements to apply for a labour certificate waiver, have asked in diferent offices and not answer, please if you have the list of documents and know the process let me know, i need to apply for it asap
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

